# Unfairer Bann in Battlefield 4



## fido555 (23. September 2015)

Hallo liebes Forum,
Ich weiß, dass man sich per e-Mail an EA bei diesem Problem wendet, aber ich suche nicht nach einer Lösung, sondern nur nach Leuten den Gleiches passiert ist. 

Ich habe mir die Premiumedition von BF4 vor ca. eine Woche gekauft. Ich hab bis lvl 9 auf dem normalen Server gespielt, dann habe ich mir BF4 CTE gedownloadet und ein paar Runden gespielt. 

Und dann ist es passiert: laut einer Meldung im Battelog bin ich für eine Woche gesperrt und meine Statistiken wurden zurückgesetzt. 
"Game disconnected: you were kicked by FairFight. Stated reason: 1 Week suspension - LvL 3 Monitorin...". 

Ich habe EA per e-Mail kontaktiert und mir wird vorgeworfen: 
"Förderung, Anregung oder Teilnahme an einer illegale Tätigkeit, einschließlich Hacking, Cracking, Phishing, der Verwendung von Exploits und Cheats und/oder der Verbreitung gefälschter Software und/oder virtueller Währung/Gegenstände". 

Daraufhin hieße es, dass der Fall ordnungsgemäß bearbeitet wurde. Die Strafe wird nicht aufgehoben. 

Ich kann versichern, dass ich nie etwas der genannten Dinge getan habe. Ich bin gerade mal lvl 9 und habe eine "menschliche K/D" von ca. 1,2. 
Ob ihr mir glaubt oder nicht, ist eure Entscheidung. Ich habe mich immer sauber im Spiel verhalten. 

Ich finde es einfach sehr ungerecht, dass ich ohne Grund gesperrt wurde. Ich finde das sehr dreist von EA und co. 
Kein System ist perfekt, jedoch sollte man im Nachhinein wenigstens die Leute wieder entsperren, die zu Unrecht gebannt wurden. 

Ist euch schon mal was ähnliches passiert? Was ist passiert? Ich weiß nicht mehr weiter. Ich weiß nicht an wen ich mich wenden soll... 
EA glaubt weiterhin, dass ich gehackt o.a. hätte ...
Ich bin schon ein jahrelanger EA-Kunde und nun wird mir plötzlich Hacking vorgeworfen?!
Denen werde ich keinen Cent mehr geben.


----------



## kero81 (23. September 2015)

Da wirds unter Garantie auch Leute geben denen das gleiche passiert ist. Aber was soll das jetzt bringen? Ich und (denke alle anderen auch) glauben Dir eh nicht, also ist dein Thread Sinnlos...


----------



## fido555 (23. September 2015)

Was die Betroffenen gemacht haben und ob überhaupt ihr Bann aufgehoben wurde. 

Ihr braucht mir nicht glauben, ich suche nur nach Leuten, den Gleiches passiert ist.

Klar wird mir niemand glauben, es gibt auch Leute, die zu Unrecht im Gefängnis sitzen. Das Leben ist ungerecht ...


----------



## XeT (23. September 2015)

Unfair? Also hast du etwas gemacht was in deinen Augen nicht so schlimm war. Unberechtigte banns sind etwas anderes. Da du aber vom FAIR sprichst. Kommt mir das komisch vor.

Kumpel von mir wurde mal 12h in WoW gebannt. Warum weil er im zerg bg afk rum stand undam leechen war. War es fair? Ja so wie jeder bann. Denn egal wie hart man "betrügt" dem anderen wird etwas versaut.


----------



## fido555 (23. September 2015)

Ich meine natürlich unberechtigt. Ich habe nie gehackt oder anderes getan.  Warum sollte ich so einen Aufwand betreiben, wenn mir bewusst ist, dass ich gegen etwas verstoßen habe.

Ich vermute ja, dass der buggy CTE-server Schuld ist. Erst nachdem ich auf diesem ein paar Runden gespielt habe, wurde ich gebannt. Aber EA ist sich zu 100% sicher. Lächerlich


----------



## XeT (23. September 2015)

Oder auch exploited. Entweder hast du irgendwelche Programme laufen die es als nich rechtens ansieht Windowstimer da kann ich aber nichts zu sagen. Oder du hast nicht ganz bewusst exploited. Aber das beachtest du ja scheinbar garnicht


----------



## DKK007 (23. September 2015)

Kam vorher schon ne andere Meldung? Normalerweise kommt doch erstmal nen Kill oder Kick.


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (23. September 2015)

Was hattest du alles aktiv?


----------



## Pikus (23. September 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> (...) und reagier die Wut an deiner Katze (o.ä.) ab.



Bitte was?


----------



## XeT (23. September 2015)

Pikus schrieb:


> Bitte was?



Klar. Die muschie wird solange gekrault bis der Stress/schlechte Gedanken weg sind.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (23. September 2015)

XeT schrieb:


> Klar. Die muschie wird solange gekrault bis der Stress/schlechte Gedanken weg sind.



Eindeutig zweideutig ^^
Es sollen schon Katzen zu Tode gestreichelt worden sein - Frag Dr. Evil ^^


----------



## fido555 (23. September 2015)

Ich habe WindowsTimer installiert, aber nicht offen gehabt. Ich habe nicht bewusst exploitet. Leute, ich habe ganz normal Battlefield gespielt!

Es kam vorher keine Meldung. Direkt der kick und die Meldung des Banns.


----------



## DKK007 (24. September 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Wenn du unschuldig bist, spiel eine Woche etwas anderes und reagier die Wut an deiner Katze (o.ä.) ab.



Sowas kann nur jemand schreiben, der selber keine Tiere hat.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (24. September 2015)

Die armen Kaninchen


----------



## fido555 (24. September 2015)

Ich hab nach Leuten gefragt, die helfen könnten und nicht über Tiere diskutieren.


----------



## kero81 (24. September 2015)

Hallo?! Was sollen Dir hier denn die User helfen können?! Meinste die können dich entbannen oder was. Ich habs schonmal gesagt, dein Thread hier ist Nutzlos. Meld dich bei EA...


----------



## fido555 (24. September 2015)

Ich habe doch gesagt, dass ich nach Leuten suche den Gleiches passiert ist. Wenn das bei euch nicht der Fall ist, braucht ihr nicht zu antworten. Jeder (sinnvoller) Beitrag ist trotzdem gerne gesehen. 

Bei EA brauche ich mich nicht zu melden. Die sind sich ihrer Sache schon sicher. 
Ich plane aber demnächst ein TS-Gespräch mit einem Mod zu führen.

Hier wurde u.a. erwähnt dass z.B. WindowsTimer der Auslöser sein könnte. Welche Programme fallen euch noch ein? 
Ich möchte nämlich nicht nochmal ohne Grund gebannt werden. Dieser wäre dann für immer.


----------



## fido555 (24. September 2015)

Mir braucht hier keiner glauben, solange ich die Wahrheit weiß.

Dubiose Programme? Was soll dazu zählen?


----------

